# DoUgH's Billet parts



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

ok here is my price list for the parts we make as of right now soon to add more  

*some parts made on order by order *
Pumps: Check scale dreams for price
Dumps: Check scale dreams for price
Cylinders: Check scale dreams for price
Adex style dumps:Check scale lows for price


4/4 pumps & dumps is: Check scale dreams for price
2/4 pumps & dumps is: Check scale dreams for price
3/3 pump and dump is: Check scale dreams for price

shipping not included 2 to 3 days $2.00 w/confirmation and 7 to 10 days $.58

can also put packs together with pumps/dumps, cylinders 
kit 2/4 pumps dumps, 4 cylinders: PM for price
kit 4/4 pump dumps, 4 cylinders: PM for price
kit 3/3 pumps dumps, 4 cylinders: PM for price

shipping not included 2 to 3 days $2.00 w/confirmation and 7 to 10 days $.58

*1/12 scale parts*
*most parts made on order by order *
Pumps: $7.00 each
Dumps: $2.00 each

Pump and Dump setups:
4/4 $36.00
2/4 $22.00
3/3 $27.00

Hope this helps you. Anymore question's just let me know and I'll help you anyway I can.

There will be a $5.00 minimum charge on Custom cut parts. 


thanks to everyone that has bought stuff from me already :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

hope i can get more soon VERY NICE work


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey dough
I cant afford any right now but will you be selling these all the time ???


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 23 2007, 10:59 PM~9291221
> *hey dough
> I cant afford any right now but will you be selling these all the time ???
> *


yea im always sellin stuff but i just thought i would put up a few kits for a little less to drum up more business  

and bodine anytime your ready bro


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

your"shocks" do thay move? 
still cool stuff.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 23 2007, 11:05 PM~9291269
> *your"shocks" do thay move?
> still cool stuff.
> *


No you trim down the shaft or leave themon the metal one's for what ever pose you want your build to have, the plastic cylinders we make can be posable.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*TTT*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

that some tight stuff, even though I have no clue what have of it is. Thats why ya never seen any lowriders from me lol, Im dumb on the terminology


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

dough got real nice stuff..... and great shipping time..... cant go wrong there......


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

any double whammys with dumps?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 24 2007, 09:39 AM~9294321
> *any double whammys with dumps?
> *












they are available.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet bro, bout time you made this topic. 




BUY THESE PARTS, THEY ARE GREAT!!!!









p.s. how about looking into doing adapters for KO's so we can leave the wheels off. Look like the cups there with holes drilled for lugs. We can add our own knock offs. :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 24 2007, 12:44 PM~9294351
> *sweet bro,  bout time you made this topic.
> BUY THESE PARTS,  THEY ARE GREAT!!!!
> p.s. how about looking into doing adapters for KO's so we can leave the wheels off.    Look like the cups there with holes drilled for lugs.  We can add our own knock offs.  :cheesy:
> *


x2...... and disc brakes......?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

hell yeah, u guys are cookin with ideas now!!


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks guys!! I'v kicked the hub and disc brake idea around some so ill see what i can come up with on that for ya's


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

would be cool to have a scale disc/drum combo..... a lot of the brakes available are large disc only....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

air cleaners, steering coloums, ?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

RO goin to post a pic of the triple deuce air cleaners i made him
they should be about $10.00 for 3


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

custom air cleaners also available....  $10 for triple carb air cleaners... these are on a 59/60 impala motor...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

other styles coming soon...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

double whammys need holes in the dumps!!
for teh hardlines i think !?????????
im gonna do somethin badd in a minute >]


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

aluminum is soft to drill out lil homie....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

how would i drill it i usually use a brand new xacto blade to drill holes since im porr and dont got a pin vice .lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u might be able to but you'll end up breaking the blade most likely.... i'll try on one of mine..... let u kno how it goes....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

pics AFTER it so called happens lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

its dangerous but can be done.... if u can, clamp it in a vise grip or table vise while u twist the xacto.... less chance of a nasty slip... use an old blade since the tip WILL snap off anyway....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2007, 02:39 PM~9295216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


probably easier with a pin vise and drill bit!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yea i kno.... homie was askin..... pin vise don't cost a lot anyway.... bits are cheap too....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2007, 05:48 PM~9295274
> *yea i kno.... homie was askin..... pin vise don't cost a lot anyway.... bits are cheap too....
> *


acutall the o nly thing that happens is u get poked /stabbed by the tips and i use the brand new blade it works fine for me every time lol!
but yea thanks 4 postin the pic but i dont have no wayz of makin money to buy a vise and a bit!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ONLY PROBLEM WITH THE XACTO IS YOU END UP WITH A "CONE" SHAPED HOLE INSTEAD OF A PERFECT EVEN DRILL HOLE. GET ME?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yup.... i agree..... with a pin vise u can get a deeper hole or even go all the way thru...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 24 2007, 12:51 PM~9295291
> *acutall the o nly thing that  happens is u get poked /stabbed by the tips and i use the brand new blade it works fine for me every time lol!
> but yea thanks 4 postin the pic but i dont have no wayz of makin money to buy a vise and a bit!
> *


pin vise is only a couple dollars and the bits at my hobby shop are like a dollar each....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2007, 02:55 PM~9295307
> *pin vise is only a couple dollars and the bits at my hobby shop are like a dollar each....
> *


YEAH YOU DUST HAVE TO GET THE ONES FOR METAL. I'VE TRIED SOME THAT BROKE REALLY QUICK CUZ THEY WEREN'T HARDENED ENOUGH.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

what size hole are you wanting or close too.. i got a couple bits i can just send you than mademan donated to me.. ill return the favor.. thier 1/32''


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

adex/adel dumps coming soon... a bit more design tweaks.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

much faster, safer, and easier....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

another test piece..... any comments appreciated.... :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hmm


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here's one of the ways u can build one of the 1/24 scale pumps.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love them dumps!!! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice pumps Gil!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2007, 08:33 PM~9295864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size bit did you use?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

these coming soon too.... new 'aircraft style' pumps....


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

The dump looks good! :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN I NEED SOME SQUARES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 24 2007, 11:58 PM~9297152
> *what size bit did you use? RO
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

those look fucking saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet homie

are u going to sell them :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Never Change (Nov 25, 2007)

whats up dough whats the address where i can mail order ur pumps


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 25 2007, 02:27 AM~9298459
> *those look fucking saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet homie
> 
> are u going to sell them  :biggrin:
> *


yea homie they be for sale soon i just need to get my ass in gear and get more made and set a price :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i used a #68... was a tight fit tho....




> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 24 2007, 05:58 PM~9297152
> *what size bit did you use?
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 25 2007, 09:06 PM~9302270
> *i used a #68... was a tight fit tho....
> *


hmm.. i dont know what a #68 is.. i was gonna send 88mcls some bits, i got a few 1/32 i was gonna send his way to help him out so he dont shoot his eye out with a piece of his blade breaking off, lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

should work fine... much better than a blade....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 25 2007, 11:01 PM~9304867
> *should work fine... much better than a blade....
> *



X2 fuck that! :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

YO TY I CANT BUY FROM ANYBODY ON HERE,,CANT GIVE NOBODY MY ADDY "OR THEYRE GONNA COME ROB US AND KILL US"---QUOTE, MY PARENTS


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 26 2007, 09:32 PM~9311314
> *YO TY I CANT BUY FROM ANYBODY ON HERE,,CANT GIVE NOBODY MY ADDY "OR THEYRE GONNA COME ROB US AND KILL US"---QUOTE, MY PARENTS
> *


lol.. i was just gonna send them there.. give me a friends addy if u want, and ill toss some ur way


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

buy these parts!!!! :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

cant say,"they might be rapist"
remember that one guy ben dover?
bend over and see what happens


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 26 2007, 09:40 PM~9311445
> *cant say,"they might be rapist"
> remember that one guy ben dover?
> bend over and see what happens
> *


 :0 i wouldnt say that to another guy.. all u have to do is post something, than edit it later on


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

but they got skillz they hack into all type of my stuff.
i bet theyd pay good money to somebody to hack into every account i have


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

NICE PARTS FOR CHEAP!!! :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

?im just sayin.
i can post pics all i want.

of my models

they dont trust the people on here or me.
if u got a prob,


talk to them about it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok enough whoring this topic.... take it to night crew.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: yes sir captain!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2007, 06:51 PM~9311606
> *ok enough whoring this topic.... take it to night crew.....
> *



sorry DoUgH,


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Nov 23 2007, 05:45 PM~9291139
> *ok here is my price list for the parts we make as of right now soon to add more
> 
> Pumps:
> ...


here's some assembled.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

that sounds real good oldskoo


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

more styles coming soon....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0 about to have me rethinking unfinished buisness's setup those with some of those adels would be off the chains......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2007, 06:10 PM~9297248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

nice ... real nice...... yup a change is in order...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN THOSE SQUARES LOOK FUCKIN DEAD ON!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH THE HOMIE. AND HE HOOKED ME THE F#@K UP. THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR HELP BRO. IT'S GOING TO SAVE ME ALOT OF TIME TRYING TO MAKE MY OWN STUFF. GOOD LOOKING OUT DoUgH.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 29 2007, 05:41 PM~9333876
> *JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH THE HOMIE.  AND HE HOOKED ME THE F#@K UP.  THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR HELP BRO.  IT'S GOING TO SAVE ME ALOT OF TIME TRYING TO MAKE MY OWN STUFF.  GOOD LOOKING OUT DoUgH.
> *


no sweat homie i do it right for you :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Nov 29 2007, 04:07 PM~9334087
> *no sweat homie i do it right for you :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S SOME HOMIE LOVE RIGHT THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 29 2007, 04:09 PM~9334112
> *THAT'S SOME HOMIE LOVE RIGHT THERE.  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

Dough u will b gettin sum paper werk frm me by sat. I still got ur pay pal info :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 29 2007, 06:13 PM~9334152
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> Dough u will b gettin sum paper werk frm me by sat. I still got ur pay pal info  :biggrin:
> *



lol as long as its not like the paper work that got served to me earlier this week will be cool :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Aww naw homie. I mean money, i jus call it paper werk. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: i know just braking balls homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Nov 29 2007, 04:18 PM~9334211
> *lol as long as its not like the paper work that got served to me earlier this week will be cool  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 29 2007, 11:46 PM~9337200
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


always sounds worst then it is!! but already takin care of :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: pm sent


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHEN WILL THE SQUARES BE READY?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 12 2007, 03:21 PM~9436222
> *WHEN WILL THE SQUARES BE READY?
> *


PM sent homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 12 2007, 02:21 PM~9436222
> *WHEN WILL THE SQUARES BE READY?
> *


 :0


----------



## CHAPARRO64 (Sep 18, 2007)

NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHAPARRO64_@Dec 12 2007, 06:57 PM~9437932
> *NICE WORK :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the props homies


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey dough or anybody can post up everything he has plus how much is it for the old school set up complete thanks :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

*some parts made on order by order basis *
Pumps: Check scale lows for price
Dumps: Check scale lows for price
Cylinders: Check scale lows for price

Adex style dumps:Check scale lows for price
Triple carb air cleaners $10.00 for 3

4/4 pumps & dumps is Check scale lows for price
2/4 pumps & dumps is Check scale lows for price
3/3 pump and dump is Check scale lows for price

shipping not included 2 to 3 days $2.00 w/confirmation and 7 to 10 days $.58

can also put packs together with pumps/dumps, cylinders 
kit 2/4 pumps dumps, 4 cylinders, PM for price
kit 4/4 pump dumps, 4 cylinders, PM for price
kit 3/3 pumps dumps, 4 cylinders, PM for price

shipping not included 2 to 3 days $2.00 w/confirmation and 7 to 10 days $.58

*1/12 scale parts*
most parts made on order by order basis
Pumps: $7.00 each
Dumps: $2.00 each

Pump and Dump setups:
4/4 $36.00
2/4 $22.00
3/3 $27.00

There will be a $5.00 minimum charge on Custom cut parts.

*Aircrafts setups start at $30.00 and go up depending on the parts you want in the kit all custom made to order * 

for pics of the parts go here aluminum parts

Hope this helps you. Anymore question's just let me know thru PM's or Yahoo messenger and I'll help you anyway I can.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks dough helps alot homie


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

yep no problem you need anything eles just let me know


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Dec 13 2007, 05:24 AM~9442850
> *yep no problem you need anything eles just let me know
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Dec 13 2007, 06:16 AM~9442748
> *some parts made on order by order basis
> Pumps: $3.00 each
> Dumps: $ .50 each
> ...


 :0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

pics of a complete old school set up?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 13 2007, 09:47 AM~9443095
> *pics of a complete old school set up?
> *


ill put one together after i get done with Bigg's parts later today


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Dec 13 2007, 06:19 AM~9443544
> *ill have rollinoldskoo put one together after i get done with Bigg's parts later today
> *


----------



## mia30 (Jun 12, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: dough got the goods...... :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 13 2007, 07:47 AM~9443095
> *pics of a complete old school set up?
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

DOUGH THEM PART'S ARE CLEAN AS FUCK BRO. THEY WILL DO MY RIG JUSTICE.
THANK'S BRO.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 16 2007, 02:50 AM~9463138
> *DOUGH THEM PART'S ARE CLEAN AS FUCK BRO.  THEY WILL DO MY RIG JUSTICE.
> THANK'S BRO.
> *


I sure hope so homie hno:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Dec 13 2007, 07:16 AM~9442748
> *some parts made on order by order basis
> Pumps: Check scale lows for price
> Dumps: Check scale lows for price
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

them look nice


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 16 2007, 02:50 AM~9463138
> *DOUGH THEM PART'S ARE CLEAN AS FUCK BRO.  THEY WILL DO MY RIG JUSTICE.
> THANK'S BRO.
> *


got a pic?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 3 2008, 03:58 PM~9597417
> *got a pic?
> *


scroll down this page Biggs truck parts


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

them pipes look badass :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Dec 13 2007, 06:16 AM~9442748
> *some parts made on order by order basis
> Pumps: $3.00 each
> Dumps: $ .50 each
> ...




LOOKING AT ALL OF THIS KOOL ITEMS YOU MAKE, MY QUESTION TO OU IS DO YOU MAKE ANY 1/16TH PARTS ASWELL? AND IF YOU DO WHAT PIRCE AM I LOOKING AT AND TIME FRAME? tHANKS FOR ANY COMMENTS YOU HAVE


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 3 2008, 04:53 PM~9597890
> *LOOKING AT ALL OF THIS KOOL ITEMS YOU MAKE, MY QUESTION TO OU IS DO YOU MAKE ANY 1/16TH PARTS ASWELL? AND IF YOU DO WHAT PIRCE AM I LOOKING AT AND TIME FRAME? tHANKS FOR ANY COMMENTS YOU HAVE
> *


you get me the specs for 16th scale parts and ill try and make it and the price shouldn't be much over the price for 24/25 scale but less then the 12 scale :biggrin: and time frame shouldn't be more then a couple weeks to get them made and shipped if that helps answer your questions


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 3 2008, 04:02 PM~9597979
> *you get me the specs for 16th scale parts and ill try and make it and the price shouldn't be much over the price for 24/25 scale but less then the 12 scale  :biggrin: and time frame shouldn't be more then a couple weeks to get them made and shipped if that helps answer your questions
> *


 YOU DA MAN!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Dec 13 2007, 08:24 AM~9442850
> *yep no problem you need anything eles just let me know
> *


whats up with the naked copper devil lady


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mia30_@Dec 15 2007, 03:32 AM~9458036
> *:wave:
> *


whose this :dunno:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 3 2008, 06:25 PM~9598685
> *whats up with the naked copper devil lady
> *


my plaster Succubus shes gettin a make over my son broke her arm off :cheesy: 



> *tyhodge07 Posted Today, 06:41 PM
> QUOTE(mia30 @ Dec 15 2007, 03:32 AM)
> 
> whose this
> *


it's my wife


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wow

u gonna paint her r sumthin


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 3 2008, 07:14 PM~9599059
> *wow
> 
> u gonna paint her r sumthin
> *


yea red flake with black hair


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 3 2008, 07:14 PM~9599049
> *my plaster  Succubus shes gettin a make over my son broke her arm off  :cheesy:
> it's my wife
> *


never knew that, hello doughs wife :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 3 2008, 03:22 PM~9599636
> *never knew that, hello doughs wife :wave:
> *


milfintraining????


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Can you post a picture of the air cleaners?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

he made these for me....


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

i wanted to order the 2 pump 4 dump 4 cylinder setup . how do you take payments


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

he does paypal and money orders....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 01:12 AM~9618967
> *he does paypal and money orders....
> *


and does DAMN GOOD work too! :cheesy:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Jan 6 2008, 02:15 AM~9618649
> *i wanted to order  the 2 pump 4 dump  4 cylinder setup . how do  you take payments
> *


paypal, money orders and maybe your first born depending on the parts you want :yessad:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 6 2008, 04:18 PM~9622599
> *paypal, money orders and maybe your <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT THEY ARE WELL WORTH IT......  *


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2008, 06:20 PM~9622617
> *BUT THEY ARE WELL WORTH IT......
> *


thanks big homie  yea the first born already running the band saw :roflmao:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

do you have your own web site to order from or mailbox to stuff my son in


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Jan 6 2008, 10:30 PM~9624652
> *do you have your own web site to order from or mailbox to stuff my son in
> *


pm sent homie


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 13 2007, 07:47 AM~9443095
> *pics of a complete old school set up?
> *


update yet?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 6 2008, 11:37 PM~9625513
> *update yet?
> *


it should be done 2morrow and ready to ship to the builder ill get you pics of it before its packed


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 6 2008, 09:46 PM~9625671
> *it should be done 2morrow and ready to ship to the builder ill get you pics of it before its packed
> *


cool. Take the pics next to a model or something, I worry about scale


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 6 2008, 09:49 PM~9625743
> *cool.  Take the pics next to a model or something, I worry about scale
> *


HE GOT SCALE PARTS.....


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 6 2008, 11:49 PM~9625743
> *cool.  Take the pics next to a model or something, I worry about scale
> *


for sure 
think when the builder gets it look even better


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 6 2008, 09:53 PM~9625853
> *for sure
> think when the builder gets it look even better
> *


SPY PICS OF MY PROJECT? :0


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

the air craft seup is goin to KC but not to you lol
only new spy pic i got is of steering wheel ring 
real zebra wood


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 6 2008, 09:58 PM~9625932
> *the air craft seup is goin to KC but not to you lol
> only new spy pic i got is of steering wheel ring
> real zebra wood
> ...


 :0 ZEBRA WOOD.... GOIN IN A LAC TOO....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 6 2008, 09:58 PM~9625932
> *the air craft seup is goin to KC but not to you lol
> only new spy pic i got is of steering wheel ring
> real zebra wood
> ...




SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I was wondering where all the hydraulic model parts were coming from, I need to break down an build me a model, I aint built one of those in years


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

TTT for a good ass seller


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

how r those 8 & 10in stacks comin along. also the church truck pipes. :cheesy: ready when u r.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

got all the tube yesterday now im just finishin up some pump sets and some other parts, it shouldnt be long


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 8 2008, 04:41 PM~9641221
> *got all the tube yesterday now im just finishin up some pump sets and some other parts, it shouldnt be long
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i need some adex dumps. :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 8 2008, 05:43 PM~9641233
> *i need some adex dumps. :biggrin:
> *


lol i need 15 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 8 2008, 04:48 PM~9641267
> *lol i need 15 bucks  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

buy up guys.....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 9 2008, 12:53 AM~9645875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice setup


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 9 2008, 01:53 AM~9645875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i already bought :biggrin: 

didnt you say you used a #68 bit or somethin for the hard lines?? you got 1 or 2 to spare?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

what's the square brass things next to the dumps?



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 8 2008, 11:53 PM~9645875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

checks , or slow downs.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 9 2008, 05:55 AM~9647300
> *checks , or slow downs.....
> *


you got it.... :thumbsup: 

like here....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 8 2008, 11:53 PM~9645875
> *
> 
> 
> ...




love it!!! :0


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

ok heres a quick pic of a aircraft setup in the trunk of the lowrider caddy for bigpoppa, I think its fits pretty good just needs plumbed and finshed up.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 11 2008, 12:31 PM~9668365
> *ok heres a quick pic of a aircraft setup in the trunk of the lowrider caddy for bigpoppa, I think its fits pretty good just needs plumbed and finshed up.
> 
> 
> ...


looks sorta big, any pics of the real one you're working off of?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

this is the real one out of a 93 caddy i think
















hope that helps


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 11 2008, 12:31 PM~9668365
> *ok heres a quick pic of a aircraft setup in the trunk of the lowrider caddy for bigpoppa, I think its fits pretty good just needs plumbed and finshed up.
> 
> 
> ...


The pumps look dead on, but the tank is way big, more of a airbag tank for trucks


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

:biggrin: it was bigger.
yours will have the 2 motors and 2 smaller tanks


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 11 2008, 01:21 PM~9668762
> *:biggrin:  it was bigger.
> yours will have the 2 motors and 2 smaller tanks
> *


in that case, sweet. 

Uh, is that chewing gum holding things together?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

no its that wall tack stuff for hangin pics without nails :rofl:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 11 2008, 02:09 PM~9668658
> *this is the real one out a i think a 93 caddy
> 
> 
> ...



YUP ! This set up is out of SPANKY's drop top big body caddy !


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

little steering wheel update got the centers from 1ofaknd today


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 12 2008, 08:19 PM~9678309
> *little steering wheel update got the centers from 1ofaknd today
> 
> 
> ...


  good job....


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2007, 03:42 PM~9294930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a triple duece 409 real popular in 62


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

centers look like the right size, good job.

now keep in mind, the caddy emblem one is larger by 1 or 2mm diameter


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT for some sweet shit!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 13 2008, 05:13 AM~9680948
> *centers look like the right size, good job.
> 
> now keep in mind, the caddy emblem one is larger by 1 or 2mm diameter
> *


i think 5 mm made a good air cleaner :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 14 2008, 03:48 PM~9692343
> *i think 5 mm made a good air cleaner :biggrin:
> *


i was talking about the steering wheel centers and rings


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 14 2008, 12:51 PM~9692360
> *i was talking about the steering wheel centers and rings
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: me too


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 14 2008, 03:48 PM~9692343
> *i think 5 mm made a good air cleaner :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 12 2008, 09:19 PM~9678309
> *little steering wheel update got the centers from 1ofaknd today
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

some new billet rings that should be ready for sale by scale lows by the end of the month :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

oh damn i really like that look.....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 19 2008, 07:56 PM~9736118
> *some new billet rings that should be ready for sale by scale lows by the end of the month  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be ready homies


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

TTT

:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

HEY just the topic i was lookin for :biggrin: 

hey dough do you make fittings for the cylinders/dumps?? i need some 90* fittings


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

Thos eparts look good man. I have to up my model building before I can order that stuff.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 25 2008, 08:57 PM~9784814
> *HEY just the topic i was lookin for :biggrin:
> 
> hey dough do you make fittings for the cylinders/dumps?? i need some 90* fittings
> *


nope i dont make them to much of a pain, but scalelows should have some fittings or the parts to make the fittings a 90


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got the parts today Dough, THANKS again Man!!! :biggrin: 

*TTT* for some great products!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 30 2008, 03:39 PM~9824000
> *Got the parts today Dough, THANKS again Man!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> X-2 FOR SOME REAL NICE STUFF.  </span>*


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

i cant take all the credit i have help :biggrin: 
most of all thanks to all you guys for buying and using my parts :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Let me charge my damn camera and show off what i got last week ! LOL! 

Any old school air craft riders be sure to check back !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 30 2008, 01:28 PM~9824453
> *Let  me  charge  my  damn    camera  and  show  off  what  i  got  last  week !  LOL!
> 
> Any  old  school  air  craft    riders    be  sure  to  check  back !
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

ok its been awhile so heres some thing new to look at 
real scale powerballs with quick mock up on the '63 donk rear end :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam..homie ...too all them donk builders out there ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good man. I need to finsh up my semi so I can order some other parts from ya. :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 15 2008, 04:51 PM~9951073
> *Lookin' good man.  I need to finsh up my semi so I can order some other parts from ya.  :biggrin:
> *


lol i wish i could just finish a build but you know its all good :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Feb 15 2008, 04:52 PM~9951086
> *lol i wish i could just finish a build but you know its all good :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya, I haven't finshed one yet this year. :uh: but I will before long. lol


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Feb 15 2008, 02:43 PM~9951011
> *ok its been awhile so heres some thing new to look at
> real scale powerballs with quick mock up on the '63 donk rear end :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


THIS IS WHAT IVE BEEN WAITING FOR!!!!

I hope im number one on the list for these!!!!


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

i should have yours ready monday


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

those are bad ass bro


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i was just gettin ready to ask when u were gonna start makin powerballs. so whats the ticket homie?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Feb 15 2008, 03:34 PM~9951352
> *i should have yours ready monday
> *


Il be waiting lol


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks for to props guys!! think they will be 15 bucks with with the cylinder sets so it wont be a big jump in price just 3 bucks more then the kits now


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH+Feb 15 2008, 11:43 AM~9951011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: its for building lowriders..... u dunno what a power ball is? he just used a donk rear axle for mockups....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

some more of that dough goodness........ :0 this is for the fleetwood, except the dumps...... :cheesy: thanks again homie....... btw, that adapter works perfect......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 15 2008, 04:37 PM~9953268
> *some more of that dough goodness........ :0  this is for the fleetwood, except the dumps...... :cheesy:  thanks again homie....... btw, that adapter works perfect......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

stuff looks good homie now cut the sprins in half and you have 4 of each color lol


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

nah there perfect size......


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Dough came through once again with some killer parts. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 16 2008, 01:25 PM~9958047
> *Dough came through once again with some killer parts.  :biggrin:
> *


youve got a pm dough!

damn I need a couple steering wheel rings/adapters now too!!lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

how much are the steering wheels?
and do you have air bags and/or compressers?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Feb 17 2008, 11:01 PM~9966859
> *how much are the steering wheels?
> and do you have air bags and/or compressers?
> *


you gotta buy the steering wheels from scale lows they have the centers and all my rings 
i dont have any airbag stuff but i should have some soon for sale


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

:thumbsup: iight man thnx!
he doent have the caddy one tho and can you pm me when you get make the airbag stuff


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Feb 15 2008, 04:43 PM~9951011
> *ok its been awhile so heres some thing new to look at
> real scale powerballs with quick mock up on the '63 donk rear end :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


how much per pair?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

$6.00 for plastic body coilovers with powerballs
$8.00 for aluminum body coilovers with powerballs

both come with springs and coilover cups


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Feb 17 2008, 11:13 PM~9967005
> *:thumbsup: iight man thnx!
> he doent have the caddy one tho and can you pm me when you get make the airbag stuff
> *


we will have them back in stock soon, waiting on more to be made


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Feb 17 2008, 11:01 PM~9966859
> *how much are the steering wheels?
> and do you have air bags and/or compressers?
> *


for the bags you can use some small o rings. PM rollinoldskoo i think he made some and took plenty of pics of em


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 18 2008, 02:44 PM~9972940
> *for the bags you can use some small o rings. PM rollinoldskoo i think he made some and took plenty of pics of em
> *


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Feb 18 2008, 05:27 PM~9972805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thanks man will do


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really good stuff!! The Adex dumps look perfect!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 2 2008, 03:12 AM~10069037
> *Really good stuff!! The Adex dumps look perfect!
> *


thanks for the props Jevries it means lot coming from you and all the other guys.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dough i need two pumps four dumps how much shipped to 65202?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

if i pay somebody to put them together whos willing to


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

do you make double wammy pumps


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Mar 6 2008, 07:24 PM~10107345
> *do you make double wammy pumps
> *


yea i can make whammy tank style pumps


> *DA_SQUID Posted Today, 06:02 PM
> if i pay somebody to put them together whos willing to *


their so easy to put together its not even funny


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

how much for the double and 4 dumps


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok some news on parts you can now buy from 3 dealers 
Beto's customs designs
Scale Dreams
Scale Lows
illl only be doing custom orders for one off parts on here for the time being,
cause its now official ill be making parts for another model part supplier.

thanks to all the guys who helped me get to this point thus far!! you'll never know how grateful i am for it.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

CONGRATZ DOUGH!!!!!! Thanx for tha goodiez u made bro...


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

illl only be doing custom orders for one off parts on here for the time being,
cause its now official ill be making parts for another model part supplier.

Congrats... Glad it worked out I knew it would.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 17 2008, 09:18 PM~10191769
> *illl only be doing custom orders for one off parts on here for the time being,
> cause its now official ill be making parts for another model part supplier.
> 
> ...


thanks homie!! you got me hooked up with them so i owe you a big thanks,
only draw back to this its goin to really kill my building now :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats man!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Yea no more buildng for you.. ON the up side.. Your work will be on thousands of modelers builds. Everytime you see one at a show you can say hey I made that..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 17 2008, 09:46 PM~10193657
> *Yea no more buildng for you.. ON the up side.. Your work will be on thousands of modelers builds. Everytime you see one at a show you can say hey I made that..
> *



congrats man, big things for Doughs billets parts. :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 17 2008, 09:46 PM~10193657
> *Yea no more buildng for you.. ON the up side.. Your work will be on thousands of modelers builds. Everytime you see one at a show you can say hey I made that..
> *


I will def contact you when I'm done building up the chassis of the new Real Deal!
This one needs the best hydro parts avialable!


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 18 2008, 12:48 PM~10197006
> *I will def contact you when I'm done building up the chassis of the new Real Deal!
> This one needs the best hydro parts avialable!
> *


for sure homie!! Im sure we could come up with something real cool for it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Mar 18 2008, 11:22 AM~10197222
> *for sure homie!! Im sure we could come up with something real cool for it
> *


have you made my stuff yet. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 20 2008, 11:52 PM~10219890
> *have you made my stuff yet. :biggrin:
> *


Bigg's, have you send my stuff yet?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 21 2008, 01:26 AM~10220139
> *Have you send my stuff yet?
> *


 :cheesy: me to :cheesy:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2008, 01:52 AM~10219890
> *have you made my stuff yet. :biggrin:
> *


lol ill get on them sometime this weekend homie :biggrin: 

bodine what stuff!!! last thing i remember you wanted was noids :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

you make those 15 wheels?hurry up. :0


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 21 2008, 02:42 PM~10223576
> *you make those 15 wheels?hurry up. :0
> *


made 100 in 10 hours and a couple of samples now im off to a party :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Mar 17 2008, 04:15 PM~10191730
> *Ok some news on parts you can now buy from 3 dealers
> Beto's customs designs
> Scale Dreams
> ...


congrats homie..... keep doin the damn thing


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 21 2008, 03:42 PM~10223576
> *you make those 15 wheels?hurry up. :0
> *


 YOU MAKE MY DYNASTY PENDENT YET? HURRY UP! from what i see,you only M.C.B.A and thats it. guess my money isnt good enough? sorry dough.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 21 2008, 03:42 PM~10223576
> *you make those 15 wheels?hurry up. :0
> *


 YOU MAKE MY DYNASTY PENDENT YET? HURRY UP! from what i see,you only M.C.B.A and thats it. guess my money isnt good enough? sorry dough.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

if ur still makin stuff....


2 double whammys 4 dumps


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 25 2008, 05:47 PM~10253287
> *if ur still makin stuff....
> 2 double whammys 4 dumps
> *


i dont have any made, but i Know Beto's got some :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Mar 25 2008, 04:49 PM~10254286
> *i dont have any made, but i Know Beto's got some  :biggrin:
> *


YES I DO, AND I'LL HAVE THEM UP ON MY SITE TONIGHT, THANKS DOUGH


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Mar 25 2008, 04:49 PM~10254286
> *i dont have any made, but i Know Beto's got some  :biggrin:
> *


http://www.betoscustomdesigns.com/billethydrosetuppart.htm


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

sold


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Dough hit me up about those other rimz :biggrin:  !!!!! Come on Peepz buy these rimz i know alot of ya'll foolz r building 4x4'z!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

did you get hit with the flood homie? hope everythings alright.....


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Last I talked to him the flood waters were not at his house yet but closing in. He showed me some pictures from around town and it wasnt looking good. That was late last week.. He was online yesterday but I didnt get a chance to talk to him.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 15 2008, 09:17 PM~10877953
> *Last I talked to him the flood waters were not at his house yet but closing in.  He showed me some pictures from around town and it wasnt looking good. That was late last week.. He was online yesterday but I didnt get a chance to talk to him.
> *


same here.... talked to him thursday or friday.... but yesterday they said the levees in Des Moines failed...... his area.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

its gone down in our area, we went around the corner, less than a half mile away, if that, heres some pics, even tho these are after alot of the water drained, the bridge we took the first few on was covered 3+ feet over the railing, the bridge is about 20 ft from the ground, the last few pics is from the police station, it carried away like 60 cars right int hat area and 20+ (by what the news said) was cop cars, thats also a skate park thats demolished, and the flowers is from the grave yard which is by us, so they traveled awhile with all the water.
also, this area right by us wasnt even the worse, their saying 44 cities/towns are basically gone and will have to build up from nothing.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jun 15 2008, 09:26 PM~10877973
> *its gone down in our area, we went around the corner, less than a half mile away, if that, heres some pics, even tho these are after alot of the water drained, the bridge we took the first few on was covered 3+ feet over the railing, the bridge is about 20 ft from the ground, the last few pics is from the police station, it carried away like 60 cars right int hat area and 20+ (by what the news said) was cop cars, thats also a skate park thats demolished, and the flowers is from the grave yard which is by us, so they traveled awhile with all the water.
> also, this area right by us wasnt even the worse, their saying 44 cities/towns are basically gone and will have to build up from nothing.
> 
> *


seein all of that stuff on the news makes me worry when its gonna be hawaii's turn again.....  we been lucky since the last hurricane in 92


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 16 2008, 02:29 AM~10877980
> *seein all of that stuff on the news makes me worry when its gonna be hawaii's turn again.....   we been lucky since the last hurricane in 92
> *


it was way worse than the pics, that was 2 days later. we still have high waters in areas, and seems to be rain coming down every day still. the police station sits on level land, besides the area in the pics which has a drop down and a baseball field down there than the river. but the police station was flooded almost up to the roof, the words on the building above the main door are like 15 ft off the ground and was almost covering that. i delivered some stuff to a house right there and they said their basement was flooded to the top of the stairs


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres some more i found, this is the street right outside of my place, same little town.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2560190918/


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

yea we all good for the most part it didnt get much closer then a block or so  
now if the rain will stay away for awhile and my back stops hurtin it'll be game on again :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Good glad to hear it's missed you.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2 homie good to hear


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

ok some kits for sale the luxy kits for $18 plus shipping


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how much for the 4 runner


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dough.I need some stuff.whats your number?


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

need a 50's truck


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 10 2008, 06:46 PM~11308539
> *need a 50's truck
> *


like that coka cola one?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 10 2008, 07:46 PM~11308539
> *need a 50's truck
> *


I dont sell kits and when I do its just when i got a gang of like the lexus kit


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Aug 10 2008, 06:51 PM~11308574
> *I dont sell kits and when I do its just when i got a gang of like the lexus kit
> *


 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 10 2008, 08:45 PM~11308528
> *dough.I need some stuff.whats your number?
> *


 :0 thats what i like to see!


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2008, 08:34 PM~11308884
> *:0  thats what i like to see!
> *


 :biggrin: ok have a look see 
















its ok hate :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Aug 10 2008, 06:41 PM~11308952
> *:biggrin:  ok have a look see
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the wheels. and are they for white walls or low pros :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Aug 10 2008, 10:34 PM~11310333
> *how much for the wheels. and are they for white walls or low pros :biggrin:
> *


I can do them for both WW or low pro 
price depends on how you want them


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2008, 07:34 PM~11308884
> *:0  thats what i like to see!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Aug 10 2008, 09:48 PM~11310506
> *I can do them for both WW or low pro
> price depends on how you want them
> *


pm me prices! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

WW here? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Aug 10 2008, 03:41 PM~11308952
> *:biggrin:  ok have a look see
> 
> 
> ...


lets see them with 520s


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

are you making the whole wheel set or just the ring to use on other sets like herbs?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 11 2008, 11:50 PM~11321340
> *are you making the whole wheel set or just the ring to use on other sets like herbs?
> *


 :0


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

just the rings for now. Me and Phatras got some stuff in the works for the other parts


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Aug 11 2008, 11:54 PM~11321384
> *just the rings for now.  Me and Phatras got some stuff in the works for the other parts
> *


 :0 well hurry up then.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

yea dough hurry up... lol..


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

i would get more done if you asses didn't keep me up all night :rofl:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Aug 12 2008, 12:00 AM~11321433
> *i would get more done if you asses didn't keep me up all night  :rofl:
> *


 :0


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 12 2008, 12:08 AM~11320947
> *lets see them with 520s
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 12 2008, 11:16 AM~11323955
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Aug 12 2008, 10:10 AM~11323897
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HELL YEAH 

no more cutting up wheels to make on set!!!!


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

yea im just tring to save you guys some cash and rims :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Aug 12 2008, 10:21 AM~11323988
> *yea im just tring to save you guys some cash and rims  :biggrin:
> *


SERIOUSLY!! i just ordered mines thanx dough!! :0


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2008, 12:25 PM~11324033
> *SERIOUSLY!! i just ordered mines thanx dough!! :0
> *


no problem homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Aug 10 2008, 09:41 PM~11308952
> *:biggrin:  ok have a look see
> 
> 
> ...



are these for herb deeks? or are you making spokes to?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

"I gotta have more cowbell!"


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 12 2008, 12:51 PM~11324266
> *are these for herb deeks? or are you making spokes to?
> *


for herbs but im sure others would fit with a little tweaking 

more cowbell :biggrin: I tell my boy that everytime he plays his drums


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Aug 12 2008, 12:38 PM~11324749
> *for herbs but im sure others would fit with a little tweaking
> 
> more cowbell  :biggrin: I tell my boy that everytime he plays his drums
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHO DO WE ORDER THESE FROM?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

straight from the man "DOUGH"


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

COOL!! :biggrin: I NEED 2 SETS OF RIMS!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Aug 12 2008, 10:21 AM~11323988
> *yea im just tring to save you guys some cash and rims  :biggrin:
> *


So you may have said, but how much and when can we get some...I'll give you cash/paypal now.....


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey Dough can u make aircraft pumps


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 12 2008, 10:01 PM~11329288
> *hey Dough can u make aircraft pumps
> *


 :0 x2


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 12 2008, 06:50 PM~11327168
> *So you may have said, but how much and when can we get some...I'll give you cash/paypal now.....
> *


There 15.00 a set plus 2.00 shipping. there cheaper because I make all my own parts and don't farm out my work. Out of all my orders we have filled i have only had one person that was not happy with my work. we fill orders as we get them we don't favor anyone!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

The rims look super Dough! :thumbsup: Great price as well.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 13 2008, 12:13 AM~11330348
> *The rims look super Dough! :thumbsup: Great price as well.
> *


thanks homie i do my best 
and try and keep it cheap for everyone to keep building


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

hey dough! do you have any completed rim pictures and how they might look like when finished? just out of curiousity :|


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Aug 13 2008, 12:19 AM~11330414
> *hey dough! do you have any completed rim pictures and how they might look like when finished? just out of curiousity :|
> *


i haven't bent my spokes yet but 408 should have some pic of my rings put together


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> :biggrin: ok have a look see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i wanna see a set assembled on virgin 520s next to a set of 1109s


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 13 2008, 12:25 AM~11330475
> *i wanna see a set assembled on virgin 520s next to a set of 1109s
> *


ill put one together in morning and put it up to whatever other rims i have


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 12 2008, 10:25 PM~11330475
> *i wanna see a set assembled on virgin 520s next to a set of 1109s
> *


I did that with one of Mando's rims...looks very good I must say.  Not sure if Dough's rims have the same measurements.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

well i didn't have no 1109's so i used what i had  
1111 gold Dz, Herb deeks, 1113 deep dish 

















and heres just a couple pics of the deeks with my front and back rings and 520's


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Aug 13 2008, 12:17 PM~11333731
> *well i didn't have no 1109's so i used what i had
> 1111 gold Dz,  Herb deeks, 1113 deep dish
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I just want to say.I just got off the phone with Dough.1 hell of a homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

those are badass!. one thing i think ppl on here are getting mixed up is that dough is selling the front and rear dishes of the rims alone (to fit the herb deek wires).


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 13 2008, 10:41 AM~11333971
> *those are badass!. one thing i think ppl on here are getting mixed up is that dough is selling the front and rear dishes of the rims alone (to fit the herb deek wires).
> *


CORRECT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam.the aircraft setup sounds tempting. :0


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 13 2008, 02:04 PM~11334203
> *dam.the aircraft setup sounds tempting. :0
> *


 :roflmao: dude your ladie would kill ya if she knew how much your spending


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Aug 13 2008, 01:09 PM~11334242
> *:roflmao: dude your ladie would kill ya if she knew how much your spending
> *


but nobody is going to tell her. :biggrin: have any more pics of the aircraft setup?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 13 2008, 02:14 PM~11334293
> *but nobody is going to tell her. :biggrin: have any more pics of the aircraft setup?
> *


nope might have to get with mini and see what he did with it


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 13 2008, 11:14 AM~11334293
> *but nobody is going to tell her. :biggrin: have any more pics of the aircraft setup?
> *


OH SHIT MORE STUFF TO SIT ON THE SHELF FOR 3-5YRS!!!!!!!!!!!!! DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Aug 13 2008, 01:39 PM~11334444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 13 2008, 09:39 AM~11334444
> *OH SHIT MORE STUFF TO SIT ON THE SHELF FOR 3-5YRS!!!!!!!!!!!!! DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY!!! :biggrin:
> *


x-3471628969832 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

thanks dough i got ahold of smiley so will work it that way cant wait :biggrin: hno: :yes:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 13 2008, 11:33 PM~11339206
> *thanks dough i got ahold of smiley so will work it that way cant wait :biggrin:  hno:  :yes:
> *


cool homie i told him ill try and get them out friday afternoon


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Aug 13 2008, 09:40 PM~11339286
> *cool homie i told him ill try and get them out friday afternoon
> *


did u get to ship em out yet homie? :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Got em!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Here's the combo with one of Mando's rims. I like this size rim because the area with the spokes isn't to wide like on the standard Pegasus wheels.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

rim looks Jevries! I left a little bit higher middle rib and cut the bead lip area to only have 1 edge


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Dough, i want a couple of sets. PM me on getting them.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

dough i got my wheel rings 2day. fast shipping and very good quality!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Aug 12 2008, 11:10 AM~11323897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


buy these rings up!!!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Where can I get the Herb deeks centers?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 14 2008, 11:59 AM~11342323
> *Here's the combo with one of Mando's rims. I like this size rim because the area with the spokes isn't to wide like on the standard Pegasus wheels.
> 
> 
> ...


yo, havent seen you in awhile. whats that going on, got something else in the works? :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 15 2008, 12:32 PM~11353932
> *yo, havent seen you in awhile.  whats that going on, got something else in the works?  :0
> *


pm him.... he's more likely to see the message  :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Jon Ill take the trailer.. it me up..


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Wers tha GOOD Stuff bro?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: Aye mayne i found me a secretary too!!!!!!!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

do you sell those sleeves sepratly. if you do how much


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dough i wish i had the extra cash to pick up THIS UP ! Love them wheels !


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco+Oct 24 2008, 07:06 PM~11965858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea sleeves start at 25.00 shipped and go up


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:angry: :angry: :angry: Damn i need a damn refund then!!! Wer u going shopping at Dough??? :biggrin: urs got a sister,cuz??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Oct 24 2008, 04:05 PM~11966737
> *hope she cooks and cleans to  :biggrin: other wise you better get another  :roflmao:
> yea sleeves start at 25.00 shipped and go up
> *


 :werd: thats why i got me a filipino wife... raised up more old school  :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sent ya pm on the dully


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TTT !


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

still got the monte for sale? if so pm paypal account info, i'll take it.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Damn that was a good price on that Monte


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

payment sent today for the monte, sorry for the delay, i had to set-up for los magnificos car show this weekend here in houston.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Nov 23 2008, 09:48 AM~12234553
> *payment sent today for the monte, sorry for the delay, i had to set-up for los magnificos car show this weekend here in houston.
> *


cool ill send it out Monday afternoon


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

WHATS FOR SALE?


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

dough thanks for the monte, it got here in great condition


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey dough i need some pesco pumps dumps everything u have for it can u post up a pic of it and a price to for the whole set up tks :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH+Aug 12 2008, 11:10 AM~11323897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_


<!--QuoteBegin-DoUgH_@[COLOR=red~
[b]Aug 13 2008, 10:40 PM~11339286]
cool homie i told him ill try and get them out friday afternoon
[/b][/quote]


:uh: :burn: :rant:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I DONT THINK HOMIE'S STILL AROUND!! I TRIED TO GET HIM TO MAKE ME SOMETHING MONTHS AGO AND NOTHING!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 8 2009, 11:01 AM~15014370
> *I DONT THINK HOMIE'S STILL AROUND!! I TRIED TO GET HIM TO MAKE ME SOMETHING MONTHS AGO AND NOTHING!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


dammit he made good stuff too, i still have a bunch of it....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

that sucks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

he has a job that takes up a lot of his time now


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 8 2009, 07:58 PM~15021317
> *he has a job that takes up a lot of his time now
> *


  that sucks but is he still doin billet parts or sumone else is sellin his stuff :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 8 2009, 08:48 PM~15023347
> * that sucks but is he still doin billet parts or sumone else is sellin his stuff :biggrin:
> *


he was making all his own stuff.... you can check with rick on http://www.scaledreams.com to see if he got anything leftover...


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 9 2009, 01:28 AM~15023558
> *he was making all his own stuff.... you can check with rick on http://www.scaledreams.com to see if he got anything leftover...
> *


I have nothing left. Sold the last of the semi stuff at the last show and the last of his billet the other day..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 9 2009, 06:19 AM~15024698
> *I have nothing left. Sold the last of the semi stuff at the last show and the last of his billet the other day..
> *


 :angry: aw fuey :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 8 2009, 12:01 PM~15014370
> *I DONT THINK HOMIE'S STILL AROUND!! I TRIED TO GET HIM TO MAKE ME SOMETHING MONTHS AGO AND NOTHING!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



no pm or anything least homie could do is send my fuckin money back :uh:


----------

